# Ridgid EB4424 Oscillating Edge Belt / Spindle Sander



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I use mine quite a bit and I like it. I haven't had a tracking problem with it yet and the adjustment knob works fine. I read about another fellow who had a tracking problem with his and he took it back and had it exchanged for a new one. He said that solved the problem. I bet you will find yours to be very handy to have around.


----------



## Juansnapon (Apr 28, 2010)

Good deal on the sander in case you did not know Home Depot will take competitor coupons and I know Harbor Freight tools has one for 20% off. I got my sander a few months ago and it works great with no problems and it was a returned item so I only payed $140 for it.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow I totally forgot about that. 
Do you know if Lowes will take it also?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

The Lowe's near me has honored the HF 20% off coupon but the guy didn't seem to like it much. The Post Office has change of address kits with a 10% off Lowe's coupon.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

FWIW, if the tracking adjustment knob doesn't work, take it back and get one that does… My EB4424 has been flawless aside from stupid operator tricks since the day I bought it… (You know a edge belt sander can rip material straight from your hand and hurl it across the shop if you aren't careful?)


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I use mine quite frequently and have not had any tracking problem whatsoever. I bought mine with a $100 gift card and it was on sale at the time for $179 …so I only had to pay $79 out-of-pocket. I bought 4 sets of spindle sander paper recently, so I should be OK for a while. The beelts are pretty much standard so they will always be able to find.
It is a good idea to hook it up to your dust collection system. I hooked mine up and it it keeps it fairly dust free.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Steve: Thanks for posting this. I've been looking at this one for a month or so now. I downloaded the Parts Manual & Parts List from Ridgid's Site. Sounds like , from the other LJ's comments as well that this is a "Must Have"!!

I was also concerned about the Dust Collection but think I can find a solution for it.

Juan: You're getting all kinds of Great Deals. I just saw your new Ridigid Drill Press. NICE!

One little problem. Up here (Canada) they're listed at Home Depot for $249.00 EH! Maybe even at that price it's still worth it.

Rick


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the same sander for about a year now.
I use it a lot and I am delighted with it, never had any belt tracking issue. 
It works faultlessly.
I bought mine used for $100.00
I buy the sleeves at HF but I mostly use the belt.


----------



## karlroth (Feb 21, 2010)

i've bought one recently as well. so far so good. when i first used it i found that the adjustment knob was quite sensitive, made smaller adjustments and that did the do as they say.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I've also had mine for about a year and haven't had any tracking problems. I think it's a great tool for the money and use it all the time.


----------



## BigG (Dec 30, 2009)

Since I'm not too adept with my bandsaw or the jigsaw, this sander saves my bacon!


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Five stars and there is a feature that was "a pain in the butt" and didn't work! Might be a bit generous?


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

Have it. Use it often. Love it. 
No problems after a few years of use. 5 stars is warranted.


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

Agree with positive comments. I bought mine in virtually 'new' condition from a guy off of Craigslist for $120 a few months ago (with extra belts!). This has been one of the best investments I have made.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

After owning and using mine for over a year now , I would rate it just under 5 full stars and that is due to the sloppy miter gauge slot. Other than that , I've had no tracking issues or paper availability problems or dust collection issues. Money well spent , but I wish I had known about the coupon from Harbor Freight that HD honors ….Enjoy your new toy !!


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

The first hour worked fine, but after is gets worse. The left plastic knob broke off, adjusting right knob has to be adjusted every time because sand paper is going down. (on and off)
But the sanding part works fine. Just those two.
I ended up taking it back for a new one.

I'm re-rating to a 4 star.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a feeling my local HD are carying the bad batch.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*ROFLMAO !!!*


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Steven;

I have the Ridgid EB4424 and it has worked great for me. The *ONLY* problem I ever had was trying to use some old but, unused 4" x 24"belts from Sears that I had bought for my handheld belt sander a few years ago. Think it was a bad batch because after just a little use the belt would come apart at the seam. Think it was a bad batch. Put a new Norton belt from HD on and it work fine ever since.

Dust collection works great with the spindle sanding mode but, not as good with the belt.

I agree with DBhost on the machines ability to sling small pieces, like a missle, if you are paying attention!

Good luck!


----------



## PawPawTex (Mar 16, 2010)

I've had my Ridgid for near ten years now. It's always performed flawlessly for me. I wouldn't trade it for any other.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I bought one last year and used few times since then. It has worked well.
The belt tracking is very sensitive.
I also wish it had variable speed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A few of my students has one and love them. They seem like a steal to me.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Man glad I looked up the review before posting a request for information. Thanks for the review I am considering purchasing one of these and the fact the HD will take a HF coupon is a great thing to know.

CtL


----------



## slimt (May 10, 2010)

I bought one a few months ago I also had some tracking problems but found I was over adjusting it only take a slight turns . .But has worked well when I have used it well pleased.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree about this tool slinging things across the room, or in my case while getting in a hurry sanding the inside of a small hole, it can sling it towards your FACE. Lord thank you for full face shields.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the best tools I've ever bought! Worked Great, right out of the box. Being a Dual Purpose Sander the Price was a Gift! Never had any "Slinging" Problems either.

Maybe I'm using it differently or something? Of course I always bear in mind that ANY Tool can be dangerous if it doesn't have 100% of your attention, or your doing something you shouldn't be doing. In this case Gently and let the Tool do the work is key to no accidents.


----------

